# TM DNP Log



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Right, so I have decided to take the plunge and give DNP a go. I will be running it at 250mg every day for 7 days. I will then see how I feel/look and how the weight is coming off after 5-7 days and maybe extend it to 14 days or more/up the dose.

The reason for me wanting to give this a go is that I have holiday in 4 weeks and comp in 10 weeks, so the idea is to go on holiday pretty much stage ready (I'm not far off now) and then when I get back I can pretty much cruise into show for the last 4 weeks, I also wanted to give it a run to see how effective it is and give everyone an honest insight to how DNP is.

I was weighing 211 on Monday and I am now down to 195. Hopefully the DNP will shed a percent or 2 body fat in the time frame.

I will update everyday with how I am feeling, my weight, how I look, how work out's are etc.

Other meds are 600 test, 600 tren, 600 mast for now,

Will be running 2 servings of electrolytes each day, vitamin c etc.

Food will be 270-300P, 300C (this gives me wiggle room if I need to lower it down or if I need to drop more when I come off dnp) and 40F

Cardio is 30 mins each morning fasted. This is the same diet and same cardio as I have been doing for a while so all changes I make should be from the DNP and give a better indication of how effective it is.

Day 1: Took 250mg last night about an hour before bed. When getting into bed I felt slightly hotter than normal but could of been placebo. Woke up a few times sweating slightly more than normal from the tren and I woke up more times as well. This morning after breakfast I did feel a bit hotter also, nothing major, no sweating to speak off. Felt the best I have in weeks this morning which is strange ( I am sure that will change) feeling very hungry today. Looking forward to meal 2 which is 100g oats, 20 sultanas cinnamon and nutmeg and some tuna. I will report back if I turn into a dripping mess. Cardio this morning was fine, was no more tired than normal, I did sweat a bit more though which is good.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm surprised you're using DNP considering how lean you are already and how easily you seem to lose fat. Should be interesting to watch though. Is this DNP in tablets or capsules?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

DLTBB said:


> I'm surprised you're using DNP considering how lean you are already and how easily you seem to lose fat. Should be interesting to watch though. Is this DNP in tablets or capsules?


 It's more to get rid of the last stubborn few percent more than anything. I seem to get quite low nice and easy (7%) and then no matter what my body wont let me loose anymore. I also cant go low on carbs as it just does not suit my body and mindset at all. You've got to do what works for you after all.

Its in their usual capsules but they are bigger.

I have done plenty of research and the sides at such a low dose are more than likely from what I have found blow way out of proportion and from people who just cant handle a normal diet/feeling crap for prep anyway. The low dose should have a nice effect but allow me to function as best as possible at work, the gym and still able to do cardio.....well that's the hope!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Just had 120g tuna with 100g oats, 20g sultanas with cinnamon and nutmeg, had a slight outbreak of hot flush and some slight sweating but nothing to worry about. I normally get hot eating a big bowl of hot oats anyway really. Opened the window and I am good to go. I have got a desk fan if it all kicks off.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Another meal down with 250g of rice and 250g chicken and no real heat. Slight warming of the body and back of neck gets sweaty. I quite like the feeling to be honest....But I am sure I wont be saying that in a few days.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> I'm surprised you're using DNP considering how lean you are already and how easily you seem to lose fat. Should be interesting to watch though. Is this DNP in tablets or capsules?


 That's what I thought man he is going to look a big bad veiny erection, and I mean that in the nicest possible way.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

@BoomTime is it the older stuff or the new super duper tm dnp?

There been quite big song and a dance over this lately

Oh and in :thumb


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

swole troll said:


> @BoomTime is it the older stuff or the new super duper tm dnp?
> 
> There been quite big song and a dance over this lately
> 
> Oh and in :thumb


 Its the new ones. 250mg and with a caution on the label.

They defo have something in them, I have been so hungry and craving food today and warmer too, I am only 1 day in at 250 so really looking forward to see how it goes.

Was feeling really tired this afternoon so had a few dates and a small portion of pineapple and its perked me up loads.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

First workout was legs. Everything was about 10% harder and I was getting tired quickly but I felt really good actually. I will not be putting to much pressure on my self to keep the weighs the same for the time I am on dnp as I am not going to grow anyway so it's going to be as heavy as I can and really concentrating on getting as much blood into the muscle as possible getting a good pump and just maintain the muscle I can concentrate on upping the weights again after when I fill back out.

I still managed 3 triple drop sets on leg extension and 3 normal sets 4 sets on hack squat up to 180kg lying keg curls drop set and standing calve raises. Stiff leg dead lift was tough so only did 80kg put again got a good pump.

Feeling fine really after the gym no worse than normal. Another 250mg is going in after dinner before bed.

Will report back tomorrow.

So far so good.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> I'm surprised you're using DNP considering how lean you are already and how easily you seem to lose fat. Should be interesting to watch though. Is this DNP in tablets or capsules?


 Quite a few people on TM (serious competitors/coaches) say that DNP is a great tool to use when you're at 7/8% and need to get contest lean 4/5%....

A few people say this is the only time I should be used....


----------



## Tazz (Mar 31, 2016)

Sounds good! In


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all.

Day 2:

Kept waking up very sweaty. Much more than I normally do on just the tren alone. Nothing to cry about though just get up dry my self off and back to sleep. Woke up with a sore throat again and a bit chesty. Dry mouth and lips. Cardio was fine again quite a bit sweater than normal.

Weighed in 192.2 that's 3lbs in a day. Will just be water and glycogen I expect but still nice to see its working. I'm going to have a cheat meal when I get down to 190. As that will be a total loss of 21lbs from Monday. Won't do much while on dnp but it will make me feel better.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Just had oats and tuna again and got a nice little sweat on. Just like a hot flush for 5 minutes and now feel all warm. Again I quite like the feeling though. Feels like my metabolism is on fire (it feels just like after you have had a cheat meal and your metabolism fires up)


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just got this DNP now, hoping for good things since with the new batch... Following your thread to see how you get on, good luck.. Quick question though, I plan to have my last refeed of my cut on Saturday night, would you take the 250mg DNP on the night of the refeed or the night after due to carb intake on the refeed day?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Take it on the night of the refeed. The earlier you start the better I say.

I wouldn't bother with the refeed my self. The more depleted you are the better really.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Just popped the 3rd capsule. Things seem to be getting warmer now I think it is building up in the system.

Gym session today was really good. Managed to keep most of the weights the same. Workout will be in my journal tomorrow


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Day 3: slept much better last night no where near as much sweat but I think that's because I didn't eat as many carbs before bed.

Cardio this moening again was fine. Went a bit further than normal even. Sweating was alot more again.

Still feeling fine and all very normal really. I get spells of fatigue and tiredness but nothing more than what you get on prep diet anyway. Weight this morning is 191.8 so that's another 0.4 lbs to be honest I think I have lost more as I am miles tighter I'm the mid section I think I may be holding some water as I had wheat yesterday and that makes me hold water.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Day 4:

So last night I had a bit of a cheat meal, more like a few bits of certain things. I had 2 be good to your self currys from sainos, 2 slices of cheesecake, 3 flapjacks, some haribo, 4 bits of homemade shortbread and jam, 2 country slice mini cakes, 3 small bags of sweets from the coop and a few biscuits and some chocolate and still woke up 2lbs lighter

Weight this morning is 190.2, defo holding water around lower abs and mid section just like I always do.

Slept okay, woke up sweating lots but again just wiped my self down and back to sleep.

Fasted cardio this morning was fine again, felt good.

I get lethargic about 20 minutes after my cardio, legs and arms feel heavy etc but as soon as i have my eggs and blueberries with coffee I am fine. No more tired than normal really at this stage.

Really wanting to drop about 7lbs this week so I am going to up the dose to 500mg this evening and dropping carbs to 200-250g a day as I really want to utilise the time I have on dnp as much as possible. I will then see how I get on at that dose and lower carbs and adjust if I need to.

I am feeling the best I have in weeks to be honest, I dont know if that is because I have dropped the dose of TTM down or because Im happy with the progress I am making but either way I do feel better than I have in ages.

Fingers crossed 500mg is not to much like hell and I can make at least 7 days on it!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

oh so total weight loss so far on DNP 5lbs in 4 days.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Day 5:

Weighed in 1.2lbs heavier this morning however my abs are tighter I have more veins in my legs and arms and I am defo holding more water than yesterday over my abs. I also didn't manage to take a dump yet so that will of made weight more than it is.

Took 500mg last night. Slept fine. Less sweaty than I was on 250 I think it's because I ate less food yesterday. For me it seems dnp works better with more food. I will try another low carb day and see how weight is tomorrow and how I'm looking and maybe add more carbs back in maybe.

Cardio was fine this moening although fatigue after was more.

Heat is much more apparent and my mouth is very dry today. Onky had eggs this morning and I'm burning up a good'en. Nothing unbearable just a hot light sweat. Again I quite like it it let's me know it's working.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> It's more to get rid of the last stubborn few percent more than anything.* I seem to get quite low nice and easy (7%) and then no matter what my body wont let me loose anymore. I also cant go low on carbs as it just does not suit my body and mindset at all. You've got to do what works for you after all.*
> 
> Its in their usual capsules but they are bigger.
> 
> I have done plenty of research and the sides at such a low dose are more than likely from what I have found blow way out of proportion and from people who just cant handle a normal diet/feeling crap for prep anyway. The low dose should have a nice effect but allow me to function as best as possible at work, the gym and still able to do cardio.....well that's the hope!


 That's a bit of a contradiction, you say you cant get rid of the last bits of fat yet you have to do what works for you?

If its not getting rid of the fat then it isn't working surely?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

banzi said:


> That's a bit of a contradiction, you say you cant get rid of the last bits of fat yet you have to do what works for you?
> 
> If its not getting rid of the fat then it isn't working surely?


 To reiterate, what I was trying to point out is that I can't go any lower on the carbs than I previously have to loose the last bit of stubborn fat because I just can't function at all and becomes counter productive so I am using the dnp instead...ie this is what works for me.....hopefully.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> To reiterate, what I was trying to point out is that I can't go any lower on the carbs than I previously have to loose the last bit of stubborn fat because I just can't function at all and becomes counter productive so I am using the dnp instead*...ie this is what works for me*.....hopefully.


 You will only know if it works for you when you have finished, its your first time using it.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Day 6: weight is down 4.2lbs from yesterday's weight. At 500 things are now hot. Sweaty when I eat anything and warmer all day.

Last night's sleep was very sweaty woke up loads of times and very hot when I woke up.

Very lethargic after cardio this morning and cut it short by about 5 minutes. Hoping to loose another 1 or 2 lbs before having a few days off at the weekend as I have a tattoo on Monday so don't want to have a big dose in my system

Sided are more harsh and apparent at 500mg but still manageable. Hit legs yesterday still got 200 on hack squat and some good sets.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Looking forward to the after pics with this one, you're gona look sick mate!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Sphinkter said:


> Looking forward to the after pics with this one, you're gona look sick mate!


 I did not take any to start with but I will get some up maybe at the weekend.

Everything is flat as a witches tit now. Thats good though as in theory 95% now of the loss should be fat loss as there is no more glycogen in the muscle! Looking stringy and a bit skinny.

One thing I wanted to add is that at 500mg yes things are harder, its hot, you get lethargic (head and limbs feel heavy) but the motivation of the scales moving each morning in such big increments makes it worth it.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Weight loss total so far 6 days on DNP is 8lbs

5 days at 250, 1 day at 500mg


----------



## Hamstrings (Nov 9, 2015)

BoomTime said:


> Weight loss total so far 6 days on DNP is 8lbs
> 
> 5 days at 250, 1 day at 500mg


 Hi BoomTime. From reading your other log I believe the 8lbs lost in 6 days on DNP to be a bit misleading. As far as I am aware you were doing an intense cut in preparation for a show which you decided not to compete in, you then had a diet break and gained 20lbs or more of water weight over a short period time, is that right? And from what I have read you are still in the process of shedding the excess water that you gained during that period? If that is the case the '8lbs lost in 6 days' is not really an accurate statement in my opinion. Do you weigh less than your lowest weight pre DNP right now? If so, by how much?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm on day 4 of my DNP cycle today doing a 15 dayer... Upped to 500mg last night, been boiling all day and tshirt was rather damp last night. Hoping for good things as I'm around 10% ish body fat now anyway, good luck with yours.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Hamstrings said:


> Hi BoomTime. From reading your other log I believe the 8lbs lost in 6 days on DNP to be a bit misleading. As far as I am aware you were doing an intense cut in preparation for a show which you decided not to compete in, you then had a diet break and gained 20lbs or more of water weight over a short period time, is that right? And from what I have read you are still in the process of shedding the excess water that you gained during that period? If that is the case the '8lbs lost in 6 days' is not really an accurate statement in my opinion. Do you weigh less than your lowest weight pre DNP right now? If so, by how much?


 How is it misleading. I gained 20lbs of water and when I got back on the weight I was before I gained said 20lbs I started using dnp and as of this morning lost 10lbs. Make sense?

Last night was a mess. I had a bowl of granola and a cereal bar or 2 as cravings where so bad and ended up sweating all night. I have some sort of cold or chest infection (me and the misses have it) coughing up green crap. Had a dry throat all night. Cardio this moening was harder than normal. Onky managed 25 minutes but I think that's because I was tired from lack of sleep.

Wright is down another 2lbs. I am now the lightest I have been in years. Going to run more day to get a last 1 lb or 2 and then drop the dnp. Carbs will be150-300 next week to slowly fill back out and then I will do another week before holiday at 250mg and then another week of filling back up

Feeling hot after eating anything now. It's a hot day today so we will see how sweaty I get.

Did back yesterday got the same weights up as normal.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Small note to add. Shortness of breath is apparent at 500mg per day


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Day 7

Slept like s**t last night. Up all night coughing and dry throat. Knackered today luckily working from home. Fasted cardio still went down okay and I did a brief workout this moening and going back this afternoon .

Shortness if great is worse today and I'm always hot. Last dose tonight.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Last night was the last dose of dnp.

Today I feel the best I have all week. Wasn't tired when I got up. Took a day of cardio though as legs was this morning with the misses.

Shortness of breath is quite tough after eating. Heat is still easily bareable.

Final weight loss is down another 2lbs and I have veins and gaps in muscles I never had before.

Total loss on dnp is 11 lbs in 7 days.

I will stop for a week now. Add carbs back in at 200g a day with one or two high days to fill me back up and see where we are next week and maybe doanother 7 days and repeat the carb up process the week before holiday. Wanting to get to 5% before holiday so fingers crossed.

My verdict so far is that dnp is the most effective way drug I have ever used hands down. It does what it says on the tin. Sides are bareable and if you are not stupid it's safer than clen and t3 and other stims

Leg picfrom.today. 8 weeks out. And so fu**ing flat


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

here are some pictures of how I am now looking;




























4 days difference between these


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

BoomTime said:


> here are some pictures of how I am now looking;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Looking sick mate... Did you find you looked a lot better a few days after coming off the DNP? I'm Defo stocking up on a few bags of these for when I cut for my show next year... They are very good in my opinion... I took 3 one night as I had nothing to do the next day and I was absolutely drenched in my sleep... All I did was sleep and lye in bed with a fan on me all day, never again.. 500mg is plenty in my opinion!

I used this as an experiment for when it comes to cutting for my show next year, can say its very good, not to be messed with though.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

NMDix said:


> Looking sick mate... Did you find you looked a lot better a few days after coming off the DNP? I'm Defo stocking up on a few bags of these for when I cut for my show next year... They are very good in my opinion... I took 3 one night as I had nothing to do the next day and I was absolutely drenched in my sleep... All I did was sleep and lye in bed with a fan on me all day, never again.. 500mg is plenty in my opinion!
> 
> I used this as an experiment for when it comes to cutting for my show next year, can say its very good, not to be messed with though.


 I still havent managed to fill out yet despite been on higher than normal carb so i think in another day or 2 i will look fuller and tighter but yes as the days have gone on i have started to look better each day. doping another 7 day cycle next week and then a week back on normal diet before holiday wanting to get to 5%, getting it tested this Friday and then will see where i am a week later.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

I take my last dose of DNP on Saturday night, plan on upping cals Monday... Only by 300 cals, think this will be okay? Plan on upping by 200 calories a month after that until I have to cut for my show


----------



## kelvinseal (Nov 4, 2008)

Great effort


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

NMDix said:


> I take my last dose of DNP on Saturday night, plan on upping cals Monday... Only by 300 cals, think this will be okay? Plan on upping by 200 calories a month after that until I have to cut for my show


 i have been taking in about 400g carbs a day and still not filled out yet, only added 2lbs and still leaner than I have ever been! so that will be fine


----------

